# Samyang/Rokinon 24mm f/3.5 Tilt-Shift Review (Text + Video)



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello, all. I will be releasing a series of reviews over the next month or so. Up first is the Samyang Rokinon 24mm f/3.5 Tilt-Shift.

Text Review: http://bit.ly/1xPLbAo
Video Review: http://bit.ly/1qs5RPi
Sample Gallery: http://bit.ly/1vsNH1N



Larch Season by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Reviews in the pipeline: Sigma 50mm f/1.4 ART (next week), Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 Planar T, Metz 64 AF-1 flash units, Vanguard ABEO Pro 283AT + GH-300T head, Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4, Canon 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 STM, and Zeiss 50mm f/2 Makro-Planar.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 20, 2014)

P.S. I will be getting the 24mm f/2.8 pancake at some point in there, too. No stock in yet.

Also queued for when stock is available: 400mm DOII and the unicorn. At some point I will put the new Sigma 150-600 head to head with the Tamron, too.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice review. With the Rokinoin costing about a 1/3 I would not expect the same performance as the Canon version. But it seems workable at the smaller apertures. Like many things in photography, it is all a matter of compromise.

Thank you for posting your review.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 20, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Nice review. With the Rokinoin costing about a 1/3 I would not expect the same performance as the Canon version. But it seems workable at the smaller apertures. Like many things in photography, it is all a matter of compromise.
> 
> Thank you for posting your review.



You're right. That's the bottom line...unless someone has really deep pockets. I shot this vertorama (two frames) yesterday before returning the lens, and I think it did a pretty great job for something like this...but that was also using it in optimal conditions. 

I'm using the Zeiss Otus 85 a lot at the moment, and I love it, but it won't be going into my kit because I simply can't afford it. That's real life...


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sort of disappointed.

Did not expect the build quality, but was hopping would not have to be stopped down quite so much. 

This to me is a nice to have lens, so right now no sense investing in one of the better Canons but if it has so much softness opened up, cutting corners to add this does not make sense either


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 20, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Reviews in the pipeline: Sigma 50mm f/1.4 ART (next week), Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 Planar T, Metz 64 AF-1 flash units, Vanguard ABEO Pro 283AT + GH-300T head, Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4, Canon 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 STM, and Zeiss 50mm f/2 Makro-Planar.


Not much going on in your world is there . Just kidding of course and thanks for the nice review (as usual). It seems to match what Roger at LensRentals and others have said. Also, as an owner of the Canon TS-E 24 f/3.5 II, I had to chuckle a bit about the lens hood comments. The one Canon supplies serves little purpose other than to take up lots of room in your bag


----------

